# Incra jig and rabbeted half blind dovetails



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Good evening:

I don't have my Incra set up yet, but I am wondering if it possible to do half blind rabbeted dovetails for drawers with the Incra.

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

You should have got a DVD with your jig , it will show you how to do it..


Bj 

=========


S Bolton said:


> Good evening:
> 
> I don't have my Incra set up yet, but I am wondering if it possible to do half blind rabbeted dovetails for drawers with the Incra.
> 
> ...


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

So it can be done. Hard? Difficult, if you know?

Thanks


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> You should have got a DVD with your jig , it will show you how to do it..
> 
> ...



Bj, it shows you how to to do half blind dovetails but I don't remember it showing how to do a Rabbeted Halfblind DT like is in Steves photo? 

Corey


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I do have a DVD but it doesn't show rabbeted half blinds.

Thanks

Bolton


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I think it could be done. It definitely would be a little harder, the rabbet would have to be put on the drawer front prior to the doing the slots when you lay it flat and use the stop block. The height of the bit would be the critical step and I might be wrong but I think the rabbet must equal the thickness of the drawer side stock. So if your box sides are 1/2 your front would need to be 3/4 inch with a 1/2 rebate. I would think a test piece would need to be used Steve and once you have it right on, follow the steps in the DVD as you normally would. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Corey you hit it right on the head 

rabbet 1st, then dovetails 


Bj 

===========


challagan said:


> I think it could be done. It definitely would be a little harder, the rabbet would have to be put on the drawer front prior to the doing the slots when you lay it flat and use the stop block. The height of the bit would be the critical step and I think the rabbet must equal the thickness of the drawer side stock. So if your box sides are 1/2 your front would need to be 3/4 inch with a 1/2 rebate. I would think a test piece would need to be used Steve and once you have it right on, follow the steps in the DVD as you normally would.
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Corey you hit it right on the head
> 
> rabbet 1st, then dovetails
> 
> ...


Hey bud, even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in awhile      

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gentlemen, I cheat by fitting separate fronts after the drawer is finished, just like mid to lower range furniture manufacturers.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Harry, with the Gifkin Jig, that is the only way to do that particular joint with a rebate. 

Corey


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Spoke with Incra tech man today. He said it is no problem. Just set depth of cut deeper to allow for overlay. Cut rabbets first of course. 

I think I will try to master half blinds and then try rabbeted half blinds.

Steve Bolton


----------

